# DIRECTV Whole Home without "Internet"



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it possible to have a Directv whole home but not connect it to the internet. Just connect it to the router.


Thanks


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, but why would you?
You would also have to have DirecTV enable it at $3 /month.
This part is getting harder without having the MRV installation.

BTW, What receivers/DVRs do you have?


----------

